# Best Point and Shoot



## HD333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on the best P/S Camera?  Looking to replace our Cannon Powershot SD790 with a new camera.  We will mostly use this for outdoor shots, skiing, hiking, kids messing around. Quick shutter speed is high on our list of must have features.

So which P/S am I going to buy?

SLR is out of the question as we will never carry it.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 13, 2011)

There's no single best P&S camera, since they all have their strengths and weaknesses.  I suspect the feature you are looking for a low shutter lag, not quick shutter speed.  Shutter lag is the time between pushing the shutter release button and taking the picture.  Shutter speed is how long the shutter stays open, and all cameras support the full range of useful shutter speeds.  Fortunately, most cameras today have much better shutter lag than in the past but it's still a problem in low light or with fast moving objects (like skiers).

Do you care about having a view finder?  Very few cameras today have them and if you want one it severely limits your choices.

Do you care about manual controls?  Some P&S cameras give you control over shutter speed, aperture, and focus but most don't.

How much telephoto and wide angle do you need?  While most folks concentrate on the multiplier (12x zoom) you really should be looking at the minimum and maximum focal lengths.  I have found that getting a better wide angle lens (at least 28mm, 24mm is better) is more important than having more on the telephoto end.

How big a camera do you want?  Pocket sized or is larger OK?

My favorites on the market today are: 

the Canon S100 (or S95 on discount) for great image quality and excellent low light performance.
the Canon G12 if you need an optical view finder and overall excellent image quality
the Panasonic FZ150 for a large ultrazoom 
the Canon SX230 for a compact ultrazoom
There are many others that are quite good as well.  I find that on snow, a viewfinder of any type is very important and that will probably drive my purchase decision.  It's unfortunate that there are so few options with view finders.


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a pretty big fan of the Panasonic LX series. I think I have the LX3, and it's been very good for "pointing and shooting." The intelligent auto is out of this world for capturing scenes SMARTLY with zero user input.  I hear the LX5 is even better.

Only real con: The camera leaves a good bit to be desired on the "quickness" category if you're trying to get action shots... but if you learn the camera in and out you can game the delay by prefocusing since the function of the pre-focus, and delay to shutter activation is VERY consistent.

here's a few sample shots:

nice macro:






nice wide angle:





overall i find myself using the SLR more, but that's to be expected. When time and/or ease is imperative, this is a pretty good little camera.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got a Canon S95 which very compact for when I don't want to carry my SLR around. It takes great photos. 

They have a newer version coming out that has a built in GPS so it does geolocation as well. 

If you wanted something middle of the range and money is no object, the new 4/3 cameras are getting very popular. Supposedly compact size & close to DSLR results.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Stick with Canon.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Stick with Canon.



I have seen some great photos on flickr from a Canon G11. Try this link: http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/powershot_g11/

A great place to compare digital cameras is http://www.dpreview.com/

Now there's the G12 - http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/compacts/canon_g12


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I have seen some great photos on flickr from a Canon G11. Try this link: http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/powershot_g11/
> 
> A great place to compare digital cameras is http://www.dpreview.com/
> 
> Now there's the G12 - http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/compacts/canon_g12



Yeah, sorry I can't elaborate :lol:  My Powershot A570is is still killing it...although I have got to find a place that sells CR1220 batteries :x  It is up to 8,000 pictures.  My wife's A1000 is up to 1,300 or so and we love them.  

My next toy:






The T2i.  We don't need all the fancy video stuff on the T3i.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 13, 2011)

Abubob said:


> *Now *there's the G12 - http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/compacts/canon_g12


Now?  The G12 came out almost 18 months ago.  It's a great camera, but it's getting a little long in the tooth.  I hope they release an update with better burst mode and better video soon or this drops off the list.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys are listing cameras with really slow autofocus / shutter speeds.   Canon's autofocus technology in their pocket and compact cameras is not fast like their DSLRs.   Pretty much all their cameras are slower than average.

The Nikon Coolpix S8100 has fast autofocus. It's about 200 mSec. The cycle time between shots is also pretty quick. About 1.4 seconds. It has a 10x zoom which gives you a lot of flexibility.

B&H has it for $179.95 with free 2-day shipping. You get the price advantage of buying last year's camera.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/734451-REG/Nikon_26221_CoolPix_S8100_Digital_Point.html

There are also bigger optical zoom models in the S8x00 line for a little more money.

My bitch about the vast majority of pocket cameras is that they lack a viewfinder.   I now need f'ing reading glasses and it's a PITA to use a camera that only has the LCD display on the back to see what you're doing.   The LCD also washes out in bright sunlight on ski slopes and on the boat.

The Canon PowerShot G12 has an optical viewfinder and takes nice pictures but it does have some drawbacks.   Shutter speed is at least 600 mSec.   Continuous shooting is quite slow... around 1 frame per second.   The optical zoom is only 5x.   I think 10x is much more useful.   The video clip capability also isn't the greatest.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My bitch about the vast majority of pocket cameras is that they lack a viewfinder.   I now need f'ing reading glasses and it's a PITA to use a camera that only has the LCD display on the back to see what you're doing.   The LCD also washes out in bright sunlight on ski slopes and on the boat.



Yeah, both David Metsky and I were commenting about that.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 13, 2011)

i've been a huge canon fan for over a decade, until i had sx200is. it didn't last 16 months. it came down with a lense error and i found out that i wasn't alone. i wanted to try something different this time so i picked up a panasonic lumix lx5. what an impressive camera. if you bother to learn the camera, you can get some nice photos, but you do need to know what you are doing. the speed shooting feature is pretty impressive too, but you will take a pretty big hit on image quality. it's not slim like a canon, but you can still carry it around and ski with it unlike a DSLR. you will get nice picture. i have heard good things about canon s95? but as mentioned, i wanted to try something other a canon. so far i am happy with my lx5.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, sorry I can't elaborate :lol:  My Powershot A570is is still killing it...although I have got to find a place that sells CR1220 batteries :x  It is up to 8,000 pictures.  My wife's A1000 is up to 1,300 or so and we love them.
> 
> My next toy:
> 
> ...



I've got the T2i. I love it, just wish I was better at videos. Next purchase is a nice flash for it for the indoor photos. The stock one sucks. I upgraded to a 15-85mm lens also which I love. USM focus. But HEAVY

There are some great prices on this now. Just today I saw the T2i with lens, 16gb SD card and a case for $520

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2011)

Olympus XZ-1 looks great. Serious competition for Canon S95 and Pani LX5.

LX5 has a lens cap manual if that matters. 

S95 is the smallest and slimmest of the top line P&S segment.

If you aren't going to use the advanced features, there isn't a whole lot of point to high end P&S (IMO). Its not like you get a massively bigger sensor. For that you could step up to M43 or DSLR. Some M43 are jacket pocketable with a pancake lens. Less convenient but much bigger sensor and good fps rates.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 13, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the best P/S Camera?  Looking to replace our Cannon Powershot SD790 with a new camera.  We will mostly use this for outdoor shots, skiing, hiking, kids messing around. Quick shutter speed is high on our list of must have features.
> 
> So which P/S am I going to buy?
> 
> SLR is out of the question as we will never carry it.



Funny you should mention it because I just picked up a Lumix ZS10 at Costco for the ridiculous price of $79. Read a lot of favorable reviews beforehand and, like you, I didn't want to lug around a bulky SLR. Its lens is made by Leica. No viewfinder but I hear they are being phased out, and at this price who cares anyway. Fits right in my pocket.
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323829289&sr=1-1


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> Now?  The G12 came out almost 18 months ago.  It's a great camera, but it's getting a little long in the tooth.  I hope they release an update with better burst mode and better video soon or this drops off the list.



Time got away from me. What can I say?

I wish it was weather proof. The D10 hasn't been updated for two years. I still like the features of the G series.

I don't think you'll find a better burst or continuous mode outside of an SLR.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 13, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I don't think you'll find a better burst or continuous mode outside of an SLR.


Actually, some of the P&S have much better burst modes than DSLRs.  The Casio ZR100 shoots 10 MP images at 40fps and can shoot small resolution movies at up to 1000fps.  The Nikon S9100 can shoot at up to 120fps for 50 shots.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> Actually, some of the P&S have much better burst modes than DSLRs.  The Casio ZR100 shoots 10 MP images at 40fps and can shoot small resolution movies at up to 1000fps.  The Nikon S9100 can shoot at up to 120fps for 50 shots.


But many of the full resolution P&S have small buffers (i.e. 10 fps for 10 frames which means 1 second of burst. I'd rather have 5fps for a few seconds. Some you have to wait for the buffer to clear before you can start shooting again which is a major problem at high fps with a small buffer if you start too early, etc.). The highest fps of the P&S have low resolution. Basically, buyer beware on the high fps of P&S cameras. I fell for it once.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 14, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> Actually, some of the P&S have much better burst modes than DSLRs.  The Casio ZR100 shoots 10 MP images at 40fps and can shoot small resolution movies at up to 1000fps.  The Nikon S9100 can shoot at up to 120fps for 50 shots.



While I can't verify the Casio's burst ability the Nikon does shoot 9.5 fps. 120 fps is ludicrous!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I think I am even more confused now.....
Going to look into the Cannon S95 and go from there.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 14, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Funny you should mention it because I just picked up a Lumix ZS10 at Costco for the ridiculous price of $79. Read a lot of favorable reviews beforehand and, like you, I didn't want to lug around a bulky SLR. Its lens is made by Leica. No viewfinder but I hear they are being phased out, and at this price who cares anyway. Fits right in my pocket.
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323829289&sr=1-1




Have the same camera and love it!!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Olympus XZ-1 looks great. Serious competition for Canon S95 and Pani LX5.
> 
> LX5 has a lens cap manual if that matters.
> 
> ...



I'm micro 4:3.  My Olympus PEN E-P2 is jacket pocketable with the stock 14-42mm lens.   I usually use the 14-150mm lens and put the lens in one pocket / camera body in the other.   My biggest complaint about the camera is that the electronic viewfinder that slides into the hot shoe doesn't lock in place.   It's a serious design oversight.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2011)

All this discussion has really got me thinking about selling my Canon EOS Rebel XS because its just too bulky to ski or hike or bike ride with anymore. Plus the associated bags I bought to lug this thing around. I got it because at the time I wanted a DSLR but couldn't afford the 40D. Still can't so I'm going compact.

I'm either gonna get a Canon G12 or D10 or The Casio Exilim EX-ZR100 (suggested here) because of the 9.5 burst mode. (I can't find any where what the continuous frames are.) It does a 1000 fps movie mode that might be cool to play with.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

The Rebel XS will blow away the others, if you know how to use it properly. A camera is like any other tool, you have to know how to use it... otherwise results will be meh.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I'm either gonna get a Canon G12 or D10 or The Casio Exilim EX-ZR100 (suggested here) because of the 9.5 burst mode. (I can't find any where what the continuous frames are.) It does a 1000 fps movie mode that might be cool to play with.


Can't stress enough to find out about the buffer size and time to clear. Buffer is just as important as fps. Big whoop if you can fire off 9.5fps if the camera freezes for 10 seconds after 1 second of shooting. When you start getting up to 10fps, you are getting way more shots than you really need any ways because even in action shots skiers are not moving that fast that shooting that fast is going to be the difference. I find 5fps to be more than enough... especially if you can keep shooting at that rate...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm micro 4:3.  My Olympus PEN E-P2 is jacket pocketable with the stock 14-42mm lens.   I usually use the 14-150mm lens and put the lens in one pocket / camera body in the other.   My biggest complaint about the camera is that the electronic viewfinder that slides into the hot shoe doesn't lock in place.   It's a serious design oversight.


Pocketable to me = with the lens on. I ain't gonna shot if I need to attach the lens and worry about two caps every time I want to shoot while skiing. 

I don't find the 14-42mm lens on the camera body to be jacket pocketable at all. With the Pani 14mm pancake (w/uv filter) I find it to be just pocketable enough for my tastes but still a tad bulky. I'm a little pissed they released the smaller E-PM1 just half a year after I got an E-PL2. Another year or two and I'm sure they'll have bodies making the LX5 look big.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> The Rebel XS will blow away the others, if you know how to use it properly. A camera is like any other tool, you have to know how to use it... otherwise results will be meh.



I really love the camera - don't get me wrong. I just don't like taking it anywhere without a car.



riverc0il said:


> Can't stress enough to find out about the buffer size and time to clear. Buffer is just as important as fps. Big whoop if you can fire off 9.5fps if the camera freezes for 10 seconds after 1 second of shooting. When you start getting up to 10fps, you are getting way more shots than you really need any ways because even in action shots skiers are not moving that fast that shooting that fast is going to be the difference. I find 5fps to be more than enough... especially if you can keep shooting at that rate...



I find burst modes work better if you set the resolution lower. That being said 5 mpx is plenty for posting or printing snap shots (not so hot for enlarging). Plus burst modes are just that - they really are meant to be short. My feeling is if you want long continuos shots take video.

Bottom line for me is even though I've skied with an SLR and DSLR for years I prefer the compact sizes.

BTW - This is a video still - so if the video rez is there you can get great shots without worrying about burst mode buffers.



Is this thing on? by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Bottom line for me is even though I've skied with an SLR and DSLR for years I prefer the compact sizes.



Sure, but I think your Canon brand loyalty is not serving you well at the moment.   The G12 is not best-of-breed in high end compacts (though I like the optical viewfinder).   It's not like 5 years ago when the PowerShot G was every pro photographer's spare camera.   The D10's only claim to fame is being waterproof.   It's not a very compelling camera.   Canon makes really good DSLR camera bodies and their EF lenses are superb.   Their compact, pocket, and super zoom cameras aren't as compelling.


----------



## nlmasopust (Dec 15, 2011)

Have extensively used a Canon G9 and Canon S95.

G9 does very well on the snow, doesn't botch contrast like many P/S cameras I've seen.  The S95 I purchased in the spring and haven't used on the snow except indoor snow.  I do have more than 2000 shots on it already, though.  The S95 is the best low-light P/S camera I've ever seen.  Aperture goes down to F2.0!!!

Full manual control is reasonably easy with several ways to adjust settings on camera.  For an extra $180 you can get a waterproof case good to 130ft available with weights for those of you that dive/snorkel.  This case is about the size of a DSLR with a wide-angle lens on it.  Pretty tough, great for kayaking and sailing, don't have to worry about the camera breaking or getting wet.  You can operate everything including the rotary ring around the lens through the case.  (While really cool, I don't find myself using the rotary ring very much, it's kinda awkward to reach)

This guy has a great review on the S95, S100 and pretty much every camera out there:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/s95.htm

I'd say spend the money and get an S95 or S100.  I'd do it again in an instant.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Sure, but I think your Canon brand loyalty is not serving you well at the moment.   The G12 is not best-of-breed in high end compacts (though I like the optical viewfinder).   It's not like 5 years ago when the PowerShot G was every pro photographer's spare camera.   The D10's only claim to fame is being waterproof.   It's not a very compelling camera.   Canon makes really good DSLR camera bodies and their EF lenses are superb.   Their compact, pocket, and super zoom cameras aren't as compelling.



I agree with you about the D10 (and pretty much any waterproof cameras), they are great if you are going to be swimming or paddling but otherwise they aren't really needed.  Image quality is sacrificed for all that robustness that isn't needed for skiing photography.

But the G12's optical view finder is a huge deal when skiing, IMO.  I find that I can't really track fast moving skiers without a view finder of some sort and most cameras with electronic view finders are too big to pocket. I really would like a better burst mode, that's the G12's biggest flaw, and I hope it is addressed in a new release.  But the OVF, excellent image quality, and pocketable size still make the G12 a viable choice.

If you can give up the view finder then I think there are other excellent options out there.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Sure, but I think your Canon brand loyalty is not serving you well at the moment.   The G12 is not best-of-breed in high end compacts (though I like the optical viewfinder).   It's not like 5 years ago when the PowerShot G was every pro photographer's spare camera.   The D10's only claim to fame is being waterproof.   It's not a very compelling camera.   Canon makes really good DSLR camera bodies and their EF lenses are superb.   Their compact, pocket, and super zoom cameras aren't as compelling.



I cannot disagree. Especially about the D10. What got me interested in the PowerShot G series are photos I've seen on flickr from two photographers that hike in the Whites quite a lot. My favorite is Gary Tomkins. His shot of Washington on an October hike caught my eye. I asked him what software he used and he told me 'none' this was straight off the camera. I was sold. This from a G10 .... now he uses a G11.




Mts Eisenhower, Monroe, & Washington by Gary Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> But the G12's optical view finder is a huge deal when skiing, IMO.  I find that I can't really track fast moving skiers without a view finder of some sort and most cameras with electronic view finders are too big to pocket. I really would like a better burst mode, that's the G12's biggest flaw, and I hope it is addressed in a new release.  But the OVF, excellent image quality, and pocketable size still make the G12 a viable choice.
> 
> If you can give up the view finder then I think there are other excellent options out there.



I have owned a couple of PowerShot Gx's though not the most recent ones.   I think you've noticed me whine over and over about optical viewfinders and that's always been an essential feature of the PowerShot G family.   The optics have always been very good.   The problem is that the electronics haven't kept pace with the competition.   The camera didn't get HD video until the G12 a year ago and it's not a great implementation.   The zoom isn't very good at a time when 10x optical zoom is kind-a given.  The autofocus is slow for that class of camera and yields a shutter speed of around 500 mSec compared to closer to 200 mSec for the best of the performance pocket cameras.  Continuous shooting mode is similarly slow.

The Olympus and Panny micro 4:3 cameras have nice add-on electronic viewfinders that slide into a hot shoe.   I'm hoping that you'll start seeing them on the performance super zoom pocket cameras.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> I agree with you about the D10 (and pretty much any waterproof cameras), they are great if you are going to be swimming or paddling but otherwise they aren't really needed.  Image quality is sacrificed for all that robustness that isn't needed for skiing photography.
> 
> But the G12's optical view finder is a huge deal when skiing, IMO.  I find that I can't really track fast moving skiers without a view finder of some sort and most cameras with electronic view finders are too big to pocket. I really would like a better burst mode, that's the G12's biggest flaw, and I hope it is addressed in a new release.  But the OVF, excellent image quality, and pocketable size still make the G12 a viable choice.
> 
> If you can give up the view finder then I think there are other excellent options out there.





Geoff said:


> I have owned a couple of PowerShot Gx's though not the most recent ones.   I think you've noticed me whine over and over about optical viewfinders and that's always been an essential feature of the PowerShot G family.   The optics have always been very good.   The problem is that the electronics haven't kept pace with the competition.   The camera didn't get HD video until the G12 a year ago and it's not a great implementation.   The zoom isn't very good at a time when 10x optical zoom is kind-a given.  The autofocus is slow for that class of camera and yields a shutter speed of around 500 mSec compared to closer to 200 mSec for the best of the performance pocket cameras.  Continuous shooting mode is similarly slow.
> 
> The Olympus and Panny micro 4:3 cameras have nice add-on electronic viewfinders that slide into a hot shoe.   I'm hoping that you'll start seeing them on the performance super zoom pocket cameras.



I get the point about the G12 not being an action camera - definitely a strike against. There's still two things I like about it though. Clarity and color unmatched in almost any camera that I've seen.

Can you recommend two or three cameras that come close to the quality of the G12 while being a better action camera? For instance which Olympus and Panosonics?

So far the list for comparison is:

Canon G12
Olympus PenE-PM1 (riverc0il)
Casio EX ZR100 (David Metsky)


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2011)

Most of you may not like the G12 but this is a pretty cool (albeit gimmicky) feature:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/movies.dpreview.com/canon_g12/miniatureeffectmovie.MOV

I'm still leanin' this way...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Most of you may not like the G12 but this is a pretty cool (albeit gimmicky) feature:
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/movies.dpreview.com/canon_g12/miniatureeffectmovie.MOV
> 
> I'm still leanin' this way...



Built-in tilt-shift effect?  That's pretty cool, but like you said kind of gimmicky...


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

I took some tilt shift photos with my s95 at Wachusett last year,  ill post them later


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 16, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Can you recommend two or three cameras that come close to the quality of the G12 while being a better action camera? For instance which Olympus and Panosonics?
> 
> So far the list for comparison is:
> 
> ...


I think any comparison shopping for high end P&S cameras should include M43 considerations, which is why I interjected. But you gotta decide whether you want to deal with a system camera or not. No use comparing P&S, M43, or even DSLR against each other.... you gotta pick your market and compare within, not against, markets.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I think any comparison shopping for high end P&S cameras should include M43 considerations, which is why I interjected. But you gotta decide whether you want to deal with a system camera or not. No use comparing P&S, M43, or even DSLR against each other.... you gotta pick your market and compare within, not against, markets.



Yes, I did notice that the PMI had interchangeable lenses. But compared image quality just the same on dpreview. (They are very close in color and sharpness.) Kinda put it out of the running for me because I really don't want to try to collect or carry extra lenses right now. I may as well keep the Rebel.

The G12's lens, though, isn't flush like many compacts either which would explain some if its high image quality. I count that as a strike against it as it might make it difficult to stow in an inside coat pocket or even a small pouch under the parka.

I gotta say that the image test for the Casio ZR100 wasn't favorable to me. If that's the image quality indicative to a compact then I really don't want it. 

You're correct to compare apples and apples, however, if I don't find what I consider decent photo quality in a compact (with a flush lens) then I will consider other options.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, so now that I have sung its praises, my Canon A570 is acting up.  It doesn't remember the date and time.....even with a new CR1220 battery.  Annoying.  Anyone else have the same problem?  Ideas?


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 17, 2011)

If you are looking at G12 levels of control and quality in a small form factor there are only a few options:

Canon S100
Panasonic LX-5
Olympus XZ-1
Fuji X10
Sony WX10
The M4/3 and other EVIL cameras are cool, but they don't IMO take the place of a pocket camera, especially for skiing where you want no protruding lenses.  None of these have a very large zoom lens, but that is a result of large sensor size and high quality glass.  The Casio I mentioned earlier has a great burst mode but its image quality is just average.  It's not in the same class as these cameras.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2011)

These are kind of crummy pics but it was when I first got the S95 last year I was playing around at Wachusett with it... this is the tilt shift mode


----------



## Abubob (Dec 18, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> If you are looking at G12 levels of control and quality in a small form factor there are only a few options:
> 
> Canon S100
> Panasonic LX-5
> ...




Thanks for the list. That's just what I need.




Nick said:


> These are kind of crummy pics but it was when I first got the S95 last year I was playing around at Wachusett with it... this is the tilt shift mode
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sguZTBiVRqM/TW2Y0eneEUI/AAAAAAACGqY/p03H9MRoRAk/s1024/IMG_0070.JPG




Why do you think thats crummy? I think it looks cool.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 18, 2011)

Just checked out the S100 specs. Quite a significant improvement from the S9x. If I was looking for a P&S, I'd look at that or the Olympus XZ-1.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Thanks for the list. That's just what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I coulda focused it better.... or expanded the blur range. But I do still enjoy messing with it. 

Here's a cool video a guy did with the S95 in Tokyo on miniature mode


----------



## Abubob (Dec 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I coulda focused it better.... or expanded the blur range. But I do still enjoy messing with it.
> 
> Here's a cool video a guy did with the S95 in Tokyo on miniature mode



The effect seems to be emphasized by speeding up the video. I noticed it in the G12 example and now here too. You don't notice it as much with the traffic shots and until the girl zips onto and out of the frame you think the fish are moving at normal speed.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> These are kind of crummy pics but it was when I first got the S95 last year I was playing around at Wachusett with it... this is the tilt shift mode





Abubob said:


> Why do you think thats crummy? I think it looks cool.



I guess simulated tilt-shift can make even crummy pics look decent.. 

BTW - if you have some patience and the right software the same effect can be applied to any picture during PP.  I've never done it, but I've seen a few tutorials around.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I guess simulated tilt-shift can make even crummy pics look decent..
> 
> BTW - if you have some patience and the right software the same effect can be applied to any picture during PP.  I've never done it, but I've seen a few tutorials around.



I've tried it and was never really satisfied. I'm probably doing it wrong. 

I've started to review some of the suggestions made here. My head is kinda reeling but my early favs are the Canon S100 and Olympus XZ-1. I'll try to come up with some specifics a bit later.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2011)

If I were buying today I would ge tthe S100. love the geotagging built in. I geotag all my photos manually now in Picasa and every so often I can't remember where the hell I took a particular photo.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I’ve very nearly reached a decision.

For one - I’ve decided against the Canon S100 for this one reason: the flash pops open apparently whether you need it or not when you turn the camera on. To me, that just won’t work in an outdoor situation when it snowing. I don’t mind taking a camera out quickly and taking a shot if the weather is bad but for the top to pop open in the top of the camera is just inviting disaster.

There’s a very good review of six high-end compact cameras on dpreview, which I’ve base many of my comparisons on. I also did some side-by-side comparisons as well. If you care to look at that article you can reach it here: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4333175133/buyers-guide-enthusiast-raw-shooting-compact-cameras

So based on that article and my own online comparisons I narrowed it down to between the Canon G12 and the Olympus XZ-1.

• Both cameras have excellent photo and quality but the G12 has more movie options.
• Both seem to have snappy processing although it seems the G12 is the faster of the two.
• The XZ-1 has a very bright lens of F1.8 to 2.5 while the G12 is lens is F2.8 to 4.5. While the G12 has a 28-140mm zoom the XZ-1 is limited to 28-112mm. 
• The G12 has an articulated LCD display while the XZ-1’s display is fixed.
• While the XZ-1 has no AEL or AFL options and no direct WB or ISO controls the G12 has no direct movie button.
• The G12 has a viewfinder the XZ-1 does not.
• Continuous mode score: G12 - 2fps, XZ-1 - 2 fps with 7 fps and 15 fps burst modes.
• Both can focus within 1cm for really cool macro photos.
• Both have hot shoes for external flash.

And a myriad of other things. Its difficult to make definitive decision online. I may just have to find a place that is selling both and do a final comparison.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2011)

Abubob said:


> • The G12 has a viewfinder the XZ-1 does not.



FYI:
The XZ-1 accepts the electronic viewfinder I have on my PEN E-P2.  It's high resolution and works really well.   The only drawback is that it doesn't mechanically lock into the shoe so you run the risk of having it fall off if you knock the camera around.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprised that flash pop up issue is a no go for you. I really don't see a problem with that. Just pop it back down after taking your picture. It is not going to be in the way.

Be sure to take a look at sample photos. My Olympus has some really nice saturated colors. I don't know if that is true for the XZ-1 or not. I really like Olympus colors. But some might prefer something a little less saturated. On the flip side, you can also look for RAW availability. I always shoot RAW + JPG but the JPGs are so good I hardly ever bother with the RAW.

Personally, I'd go S100 over G12 though an articulated LCD is a REALLY neat feature. I no longer miss view finders, I've gotten used to LCD. I think view finders are ideal but having to hot shoe a view finder on is more than I can deal with.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Surprised that flash pop up issue is a no go for you. I really don't see a problem with that. Just pop it back down after taking your picture. It is not going to be in the way.
> 
> Be sure to take a look at sample photos. My Olympus has some really nice saturated colors. I don't know if that is true for the XZ-1 or not. I really like Olympus colors. But some might prefer something a little less saturated. On the flip side, you can also look for RAW availability. I always shoot RAW + JPG but the JPGs are so good I hardly ever bother with the RAW.
> 
> Personally, I'd go S100 over G12 though an articulated LCD is a REALLY neat feature. I no longer miss view finders, I've gotten used to LCD. I think view finders are ideal but having to hot shoe a view finder on is more than I can deal with.



I was definitely leaning toward the S100 until I read about the flash popping up. It sounds like a simple fix just to pop it back down but EVERY time? And would it stay down? 

All the cameras mentioned in that dpreview article shot RAW photos. Definitely a plus there. Really none of the cameras in that article were losers at all. Any one of them would make a great camera. Makes me wish for a real brick and mortar that stocked all those just to hold them and fiddle with them could make the difference. I might like the Samson best after all.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> FYI:
> The XZ-1 accepts the electronic viewfinder I have on my PEN E-P2.  It's high resolution and works really well.   The only drawback is that it doesn't mechanically lock into the shoe so you run the risk of having it fall off if you knock the camera around.



I did see those are available. I don't know. Something else to get and maybe loose. Rather it was built in.

Btw - I don't think any of the pocket compacts have viewfinders. My problem with that is the LCD display burn up batteries. I guess if I really want a pocket size camera I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

cheap so if it breaks you don't get too pissed - on woot.com right now.

Panasonic 14.1MP Digital Camera with Leica 16x Optical Zoom, GPS & HD Video

$169.99

CONDITION:
Refurbished
PRODUCTS:
1 Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS10 14.1MP, Leica 16x Optical Zoom, GPS, 24mm Wide Angle Lens


----------



## HD333 (Jan 20, 2012)

We went with the Cannon SX230. We determined that we would mostly use auto mode. We have been happy with it so far.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

Has there been any great advances in the point and shoot market? Need to get a new one and am looking at the Panasonic Lumix ZS25 since Costco has it for $229.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2013)

Funny bump. I'm going to sell my S95. I never use it anymore. My Galaxy S4 smartphone takes passable enough pics that I either use that; or my full fledged DSLR. I don't need that middle camera anymore.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2013)

i hae a panny and still use it  not as uh sine getting iphone but still better for oo and other effets while still being portable 

*note - y keyboard is essed up and i' too lay to swith to a working one


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Funny bump. I'm going to sell my S95. I never use it anymore. My Galaxy S4 smartphone takes passable enough pics that I either use that; or my full fledged DSLR. I don't need that middle camera anymore.



How much you want for it? I _might_ be interested. Although I may have to ask permission from my bookkeeper (wife).


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i hae a panny and still use it  not as uh sine getting iphone but still better for oo and other effets while still being portable
> 
> *note - y keyboard is essed up and i' too lay to swith to a working one



Btw, Looks like it's more than just the y key....


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Btw, Looks like it's more than just the y key....



all of the keys on the lower line eept for "bn/"


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2013)

Abubob said:


> How much you want for it? I _might_ be interested. Although I may have to ask permission from my bookkeeper (wife).



I'll let you know. It might be an S90. Can't recall now. 

My favorite thing about the camera is it shoots in RAW


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Funny bump. I'm going to sell my S95. I never use it anymore. My Galaxy S4 smartphone takes passable enough pics that I either use that; or my full fledged DSLR. I don't need that middle camera anymore.



Put it up as the prize for the next contest! ;-)


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Put it up as the prize for the next contest! ;-)



Hey now! That's not a bad idea.


----------

